# For all you Wildcat fans



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey,all!
Just got back from the annual Collings Foundation Battle for the Airfield re-enactment and new museum opening. While everyone was outside watching the action I had the hangar to myself so I thought it would be good to do a few walkarounds. Here is the cat...
I also did the TBM, Goose and Stearman if anyone wants more ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2018)

Dreamy stuff for sure. Thanks for sharing the detailed photos.

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2018)

If any of guys like this kind of stuff I also did the TBM, Grumman Goose, Bleriot and Tuskegee Stearman. Let me know!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)

STEARMAN PLEASE!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> STEARMAN PLEASE!!!!!!


Anything for the birthday boy! Give me a few minutes so I can get all the intell right....


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2018)

How about a walkaround of the two specimens in FRONT of the Stearman?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks, Syscom! That me at the 100 mark!


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 7, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> How about a walkaround of the two specimens in FRONT of the Stearman?


Sorry. Only got these two.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice pics Tieleader, as a fan of the walkaround myself.



Crimea_River said:


> How about a walkaround of the two specimens in FRONT of the Stearman?



Funny Andy, but somehow deadly serious, I suspect...

Geo, I've got a Stearman waiting in the pile for my walkaround pages if you want views of a particular bit of one. I have over 100 aircraft waiting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Dreamy stuff for sure. Thanks for sharing the detailed photos.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks for the compliment! Always been envious of your airshow pixs and skill. It's just my hack attempts with my cheap Coolpix B500


----------



## CORSNING (Oct 8, 2018)

Great stuff Tieleader. Thank you for sharing with us.
If we don't have a Walk-Around section on this site,
we should get one started.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 8, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> Great stuff Tieleader. Thank you for sharing with us.
> If we don't have a Walk-Around section on this site,
> we should get one started.


Agree. I've got a couple more from the weekend I could post (and probably will !)
There's a Bf-109G-10 in the new museum. I'll definitely do that one in coming weeks.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2018)

Lovely shots!

Terry (

 Airframes
) will love them...


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 10, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Lovely shots!
> 
> Terry (
> 
> ...


Thanks! Can't wait to get my lens on that G-10....


----------

